# Barn Wood Dining Table Design



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Started sifting through some barn wood that i have had for some time and seeing what i was working with, and decided i should build a dining room table. Should have plenty of wood when all is said and done and i finish going through all of it. Have always wanted a relatively skinny but long table. This'll be my first actual build besides putsing around- a couple mortise and tenons on the legs

Top: 2"x8" boards- 4 wide for a total of 32" or 33" wide. Thinking around 8' long

Legs: True 4"x4" posts

I drew up some sketches with Gsketchup

How am i looking?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not bad, why not mortise the bottom cross piece in if you already have done it everywhere else.


----------



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

I suppose i could do that and slam a peg in vertically..

also will probably put at least one cross piece connecting the two top pieces that the tabletop sits on


----------

